# Java3D: Nur die Kanten des Würfels rendern?



## thewulf00 (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe stundenlang nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, von einem Cube nur die Kanten zu zeigen. Na klar schlagen alle zuerst vor: PolygonAttributes.POLYGON_LINE. Das geht in die richtige Richtung, rendert dann aber nicht den Cube als Kantenversion, sondern alle Polygone, was folgendermaßen aussieht: (Backface-Culling ist aktiv)






Ich suche also eine Möglichkeit, nicht die Polygone als Linien zu rendern, sondern die Kanten des Würfels/Cubes.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2011)

Um nur die Kanten zu rendern, muss man wissen, was eine Kante ist und was nicht. Und "der PC" hat keine praktikable Möglichkeit, das herauszufinden. Am einfachsten wäre es vermutlich, wenn man den Würfel für diesen Zweck nicht aus Dreiecken, sondern aus Vierecken (Quads) für die einzelnen Seiten aufbauen würde...


----------



## thewulf00 (21. Jun 2011)

Ja an sowas hatte ich auch gedacht. Da ich nur die Box-Klasse benutze, habe ich davon aber keine Ahnung. Kannst Du ein kurzes Beispiel geben, oder einen Link zu einem Source posten?


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2011)

Ohja... da wird man wohl einen eigenen QuadArray (Java 3D 1.4.0) verwenden müssen. Bei Java3D-Fragen hilft IMHO die Seite "java2s.com" oft mit KSKBs, übersichtlich nach Themen. Z.B. liefert eine Websuche zu "java2s quadarray" als eines der ersten Ergebnisse Java 3D Box and a custom Cuboid implementation : Object Model3DJava - die Äußere Box geht ja schon in die Richtung, die du willst, kannst ja mal schauen, ob's hilft...


----------



## thewulf00 (21. Jun 2011)

Das ist ja der Hammer! Vielen Dank!

Mit dem Cuboid von Deinem Link passt alles perfekt! Und der Hammer ist, www.java2s.com ist bereits in meinen Java3D-Bookmarks.


----------

